# Deputy shoots mans dog..



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know the whole story but from what I can see, I am on the dog owners side on this one. The deputy shows up,sees people working inthe field and sees a barking dog. Then gets out and says the dog charged him and shoots it. The sad part is, he wouldn't even finish him off. The owner had to drown the dog to put it out of it's misery.. I have a few heelers myself and have had one almost my whole life and NEVER had a mean one or don't even think I have ever SEEN a mean heeler. i have seen them bark or might 'snap" if you get close to them when they don't want you there. But have never seen one charge or attack someone.. EVER... I'm not saying they are not out there. I would bet theya re few and far between though. From the way this guy talks about his, it is more family and not an attack dog. Police need to show more restraint these days..

Texas Farmer Calls Police to Report a Break-In ? When a Deputy Arrived Hours Later, His Nightmare Began | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very sad for the owner.

My little red heeler pup is laying on the floor resting her head on my left foot as I type this. Sweetest dog.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What seems to be your problem tonight officer?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord help the piece of shit that shoots our dog for no reason. Especially if the wife is home. 

Without knowing the whole story I'll give my 2 cents. Yeah I should keep my mouth shut but this really gets me. The big brave fearless cop, although responding to a call is trespassing on a property. Naturally the dog is going react to the "threat". Using a baton, pepper spray, taser, boot or verbal command should be first resort. Unless the dog has clothing or meat in it's mouth deadly force should not be used. The fearless numb nutted prick hopefully made sure no one was near when he shot. Cause the round will easily pass through the dog and who knows where it will impact next. I'm sure he was in such a panic cause of the barking dog he was obviously thinking clearly.

The part that really gets me worked up is not putting the dog down. The owner had to drown his dog??? The [email protected] head didn't have enough balls to step up and put the animal down after his dirty deed. I'll have to stop now cause I can't post my thoughts on this. They wonder why the people disrespect the cops. Wait and see what happens in a SHTF scenario going both ways.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The last time I went to a strangers property (invited of course) and encountered a bunch of dogs was back in January to pick up my little heeler pup. 

I didn't know the family that we bought the ACD from so obviously I was a stranger on their farm. When I drove up I was met by about 6 or 7 dogs. Earlier, I had snacked on a Slim Jim and not wanting to...A.) Get attacked by their dogs, or B.) Show fear and have them laugh at my big ass,...

I decided to wipe some of the Slim Jim wrapper on my hands and jeans. I cautiously exited my truck with the family watching me from their front porch and greeted the small pack of dogs confidently but in a friendly non threatening manner. The smell of Slim Jim wrapper immediately made me the "popular new guy" to the party and the dogs fell in step behind me licking my jeans and hands. 

After I walked up to the family to see my new dog, the man of the house says, "Sir, looks like them dawgs love you"! 

I made some corny joke about little kids, blind women and dogs loving me more than most and immediately had the respect of the family. After looking at my new pup and approving the purchase, I had to ask them," how many people drive up and are afraid to get out of their vehicles." They all laughed and said almost everybody.

Point of the story, maybe a LEO should know how to handle dogs?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm torn, here. My general dislike for the fuzz is, I think, fairly well known by now. I think cops are far too trigger happy these days, and I've seen video of officers shooting people's beloved pets for absolutely no justifiable reason. That said, I've had enough trouble with aggressive dogs over the years that I have a hard time faulting an officer for being on the safe side. At the end of the day, dogs aren't human. They aren't guaranteed the same rights under the law as human beings. It's hard for me to get too worked up when a dog (or any other animal for that matter) gets shot. 

It's hard for me to say whether I think the officer was justified in this particular case. All things being equal, though, I will always lean towards the person defending themselves against an off leash, unrestrained animal.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Just like Chipper said, I can't get over having to drown the dog. If the chicken shit cop didn't want to finish what he started there had to be a better way to put the dog down.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

overly zelus pigs

can't stand then, my brother had a similar issue, 2 large rockwealers (sp) were taken for a drive in a hilux (dogs love it)

long story shot the pigs threatened to kill the dogs, the argument was started, and ended with my brother saying stop been so ****en aggressive and the dogs will settle you dumb shits, oh your under film


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Be nice to know why the cops showed up in the first place.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Armed Iowa said:


> Just like Chipper said, I can't get over having to drown the dog. If the chicken shit cop didn't want to finish what he started there had to be a better way to put the dog down.


The ASPCA should have been called, if that's what really happened! I would imagine the leo would think it a threat to him if the homeowner came out with a gun to relieve their pets misery, so more legal hassle!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, we don't have the video from the dash cam, unless I missed something, which could be. Though I didn't read it, it was purported that the dog was shot "running away". Maybe it was, maybe it wasn't. A lot of bad guys have been shot "in the back" only to discover that as the officer/homeowner/little old lady was firing, the suspect turned. It happens. 

I've seen suspects where an officer went to strike them in the upper arm with a baton, they ducked in the middle of the swing, got clocked in the head. It happens. 

I love my dog too. Just as much as any other guy. He's small, with a big dog complex, a bit neurotic and completely schizophrenic.

One day he took off out of the front door when my daughter went to go get the mail and started barking at the mail man, bouncing around, hackles up, acting rabid. All 3 1/2 pounds of him. He's like 6" at the shoulder if that. As the mail man removed his pepper spray, my daughter calmly said "It's okay, he doesn't bite."

The mail man said "Does he have teeth?". "Yes.". "Then he can bite." I told him to just spray the damn dog next time as it's probably the most effective way to stop the little bastard from running out of the door.

Point being, it's a shitty deal this guys dog got shot. But if you call the police, or you know other people are coming/invited (UPS/Friends/Neighbor/Mailman/Cops), and you know it's going to bark at or "check out" the visitor, while he barks, put the dog away. I do. A barking dog that approaches you (who is just doing it's job in its mind and ours), looks aggressive to people that don't know the dog.

This officer was called for a burglary. He can't simply "stay in his car" until it's safe. Not what they're paid for. That's the fire department. Unless he knew the callers identity by sight, or personally knew who he was talking to, who's to say that that the guy wasn't the suspect and his dog wasn't trained to attack? Cops use dogs for protection, we use dogs for protection/warning, why can't a bad guy do the same? 

We all want our dogs to be wary of strangers. But the last time I got bit was by a Pitbull who was "wagging his tail" while I was at a home doing some community service work for church. Nearly broke my hand, jerked my back out and tore a muscle in my shoulder as it tried to take off my arm. My heavy leather gloves were the only thing that saved me from having my hand torn to shreds. That same dog attacked a police officer I know about 2 months later and put him in the hospital. Amazingly enough, the dog approached casually, wagging it's tail, then attacked without provocation.

I don't really know one breed from the next. I can go about as far as "Is that a...?" when it comes to a dog, let alone know what the general behavior characteristics of a breed "MAY" be. There are breeds considered "gentle and well tempered", that can take your arm off because that's what their owner taught them to do. 

It's a shitty deal that he wouldn't dispatch the dog after it was shot, but honestly, who drowns their dog? And what would have happened had the officer finished it off? He took it to the vet after he drowned it, why not before? Too many questions for me to really fault anybody in this one, but the dog is the one who paid the price for some bad decisions.

I would like to see the dash cam video though.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

This is tough one for me to take a position on not knowing all of the facts. If it was just a farm dog protecting its owner/property and less lethal force could have been used, the LEO acted rashly and should be severely dealt with. However, if it is like many of the dope garden guard dogs ( ie. pit bull/Rot. mixes) that are plain mean and half-feral, putting one down did the world a favor and may have saved the officer from severe injury or death. Hopefully there will be a solid investigation into the incident and something just happens.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoot my dog & you have shot one of my family. A price will be extracted.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

An autopsy was done on the dog and they stated that the bullet exited the front of the dog's face, in other words, the dog was shot in the back of the head while it was facing away from the deputy. On the other hand, who would put their dog down by DROWNING it? The deputy has been fired.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

coldbluesteel said:


> Shoot my dog & you have shot one of my family. A price will be extracted.


I don't understand this mentality. I've owned dogs that I really, really liked...one particular Doberman comes to mind. In many ways that dog was a member of our family. However, if that dog had ever been shot by someone who felt like their life or safety was threatened, there's no way I would seek retribution. That makes absolutely no sense. People (even cops ) are more important than dogs. It's that simple.

In this particular case, I'm inclined to place a large portion of the blame on the dog's owner. He knew that a police officer was going to be visiting the property and apparently made no attempt to have his dog restrained, leashed, or otherwise contained when the officer arrived. Given the way that police are now trained to handle potential threats, the outcome was nearly predetermined.

There are many lessons to be learned here. First...dog owners should always restrain and contain their dogs when they know they are going to have visitors. Keep your mangy mutts away from other people. Period. Even if its on your own property. Failure to do so may result in unpleasant consequences for both dogs and humans.

Second...DO NOT INVITE THE POLICE ONTO YOUR PROPERTY! Keep your contact with law enforcement personnel to a bare minimum. Very little good can (or ever will) come from having the police involved in your life. I wouldn't have reported a burglary on my property unless a REALLY high end item was stolen and I needed a police report for insurance purposes. It's not like the police are going to expend any effort finding the perpetrator or recovering your property. In truth, I would be hard pressed to report ANY crime that happened on my property unless it was a serious felony offense (i.e. murder, rape, assault, child molestation, etc.).

Just my 2C.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> An autopsy was done on the dog and they stated that the bullet exited the front of the dog's face, in other words, the dog was shot in the back of the head while it was facing away from the deputy. On the other hand, who would put their dog down by DROWNING it? The deputy has been fired.


If my dog was suffering and the only way to put her down was to drown her. I would probably have to do it.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> If my dog was suffering and the only way to put her down was to drown her. I would probably have to do it.





Charles Martel said:


> I don't understand this mentality. I've owned dogs that I really, really liked...one particular Doberman comes to mind. In many ways that dog was a member of our family. However, if that dog had ever been shot by someone who felt like their life or safety was threatened, there's no way I would seek retribution. That makes absolutely no sense. People (even cops ) are more important than dogs. It's that simple.
> 
> In this particular case, I'm inclined to place a large portion of the blame on the dog's owner. He knew that a police officer was going to be visiting the property and apparently made no attempt to have his dog restrained, leashed, or otherwise contained when the officer arrived. Given the way that police are now trained to handle potential threats, the outcome was nearly predetermined.
> 
> ...


I'm not asking you to understand. That's the way it is. Shoot my dog, I get even. Whatever it takes.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

coldbluesteel said:


> I'm not asking you to understand. That's the way it is. Shoot my dog, I get even. Whatever it takes.


Are you saying that if your dog were acting aggressively towards me, and I perceived it to be a threat to my personal safety and shot it, you would seek retribution?

That's messed up.

Keep your dog away from other people and you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Are you saying that if your dog were acting aggressively towards me, and I perceived it to be a threat to my personal safety and shot it, you would seek retribution?
> 
> That's messed up.
> 
> Keep your dog away from other people and you wont have to worry about it.


No. I didnt say that and dont put words in my mouth. Get back on point. Come on my property and my dog greets you. You shoot my dog. I see it as murder. Just as if you would shoot a K9 "officer". You may think it's "messed up". I don't care. You are making a lot of unjust assumptions. So do a lot of cops and a lot of good dogs die needlessly.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

coldbluesteel said:


> No. I didnt say that and dont put words in my mouth. Get back on point. Come on my property and my dog greets you. You shoot my dog. I see it as murder. Just as if you would shoot a K9 "officer". You may think it's "messed up". I don't care. You are making a lot of unjust assumptions. So do a lot of cops and a lot of good dogs die needlessly.


In this case, the owner of the dog called the police. He summoned law enforcement to his property and failed to restrain his dog. The officer felt threatened by a barking, seemingly aggressive animal and responded with deadly force. From a cursory examination of the facts, it seems the officer was within his rights. I'd have absolutely no hesitation whatsoever putting a bullet through a dog's head if I felt my safety, or the safety of another human being was threatened. At the end of the day, and despite many dog people's sentimentality, canines are not human beings.

By the way...the word "murder" is defined as "the unlawful premeditated killing of one human being by another". The term is reserved for human beings and does not apply to animals. Your use of the word in this context is either meant to dramatize the death of an animal, or used out of ignorance. I could shoot your dog down for no reason whatsoever and it wouldn't be murder.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> In this case, the owner of the dog called the police. He summoned law enforcement to his property and failed to restrain his dog. The officer felt threatened by a barking, seemingly aggressive animal and responded with deadly force. From a cursory examination of the facts, it seems the officer was within his rights. I'd have absolutely no hesitation whatsoever putting a bullet through a dog's head if I felt my safety, or the safety of another human being was threatened. At the end of the day, and despite many dog people's sentimentality, canines are not human beings.
> 
> By the way...the word "murder" is defined as "the unlawful premeditated killing of one human being by another". The term is reserved for human beings and does not apply to animals. Your use of the word in this context is either meant to dramatize the death of an animal, or used out of ignorance. I could shoot your dog down for no reason whatsoever and it wouldn't be murder.


I said i see it as murder. I dont give a damn what the dictionary says. 
Obviously I see things differently than you. Doesnt make either of us correct, especially to the other. At MY house. YOU shoot MY dog You better be bleeding, or you will be. Absolutely nothing you have to say will change my mind.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

coldbluesteel said:


> I said i see it as murder. I dont give a damn what the dictionary says.
> Obviously I see things differently than you. Doesnt make either of us correct, especially to the other. At MY house. YOU shoot MY dog You better be bleeding, or you will be. Absolutely nothing you have to say will change my mind.


I agree,
As far as I'm concerned, our pets are part of the family and treated as such. Our dogs are working cow dogs and earn their keep and treated as part of the family. The officer was in the wrong which is why he was FIRED. An autopsy showed the bullet entered the back of the head and exited the front which shows the dog was facing AWAY from the officer.. Sure, the police we summoned. When the officer showed to a "victims" residence and is confronted by a barking dog. You WAIT until someone arrives or have dispatcher call on the phone. hell, get on the loud speaker which he apparently did AFTER he shot the dog...

Police are way to trigger happy these days because they know most of the time, they will get away with it. All they have to do is use the magic words " I was in fear for my life" and it is a get out of jail free card...At least he was fired over it! I know it doesn't bring the animal back but he wont do it to someone else's dog anyway..


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

coldbluesteel said:


> I said i see it as murder. I dont give a damn what the dictionary says.
> Obviously I see things differently than you. Doesnt make either of us correct, especially to the other. At MY house. YOU shoot MY dog You better be bleeding, or you will be. Absolutely nothing you have to say will change my mind.


Sorry, man...shooting a dog isn't murder. Your viewing it as such doesn't make it so. Any sane, rational, emotionally healthy human being understands this.

Your admission that I would have to let your dog attack and bite me (re: "you better be bleeding, or you will be") before I would be justified in defending myself displays a certain type of abnormal psychology. It's an actual disorder. People like you anthropomorphize animals (usually dogs or cats), and relate better to members of other species than you do your own. There's always a few of you on every forum. Threads like this always lure you out. I can always count on a small number of individuals to post strong, irrational defenses of the animal and its owner.

A normal, emotionally healthy human being would empathize more with the person being attacked than the animal (even if it was YOUR animal) doing the attacking. If I saw my dog threaten, or attack a person without provocation (even if it was on MY property) I would shoot my dog myself. I have no tolerance or use for aggressive dogs. If I had a dog that I didn't trust around guests or strangers, it would be a dead dog.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok. So I'm abnormal. You haven't hurt my feelings. And by the way, I know quite a few others that feel the same as myself. I don't value your "psychoanalysis by internet forum". Are you a qualified professional, or did you stay in a Holiday Inn last night?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I agree,
> As far as I'm concerned, our pets are part of the family and treated as such. Our dogs are working cow dogs and earn their keep and treated as part of the family. The officer was in the wrong which is why he was FIRED. An autopsy showed the bullet entered the back of the head and exited the front which shows the dog was facing AWAY from the officer.. Sure, the police we summoned. When the officer showed to a "victims" residence and is confronted by a barking dog. You WAIT until someone arrives or have dispatcher call on the phone. hell, get on the loud speaker which he apparently did AFTER he shot the dog...
> 
> Police are way to trigger happy these days because they know most of the time, they will get away with it. All they have to do is use the magic words " I was in fear for my life" and it is a get out of jail free card...At least he was fired over it! I know it doesn't bring the animal back but he wont do it to someone else's dog anyway..


If it was demonstrated that the officer acted inappropriately, he SHOULD be fired. And I agree completely. Police are FAR too trigger happy. Their training is turning them into reactionary lunatics.

As much as I tend to dislike police, though, I'm beginning to like dogs even less. I witnessed two pit bulls nearly kill a 14 year old girl in Orange County, California about 15 years ago. Then, in the span of less than three months, I had two separate co-workers have children mauled by dogs (one had their little girl get an ear ripped off by her family's beloved black lab, and the other had their little girl get her entire left cheek ripped off by a neighbor's wandering Saint Bernard).

My little girl and I were attacked by an off leash chow mix in the Wallawa Mountains of Southern Oregon a couple years ago (fortunately I had bear spray and a couple sharp trekking poles with which to fend it off), and we were charged again by a boxer/pitbull mix in a park near our house a few months ago. In retrospect, I should have shot them both. They are both dangerous animals with completely irresponsible owners.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

coldbluesteel said:


> Ok. So I'm abnormal. You haven't hurt my feelings. And by the way, I know quite a few others that feel the same as myself. I don't value your "psychoanalysis by internet forum". Are you a qualified professional, or did you stay in a Holiday Inn last night?


It doesn't take anything even resembling an in-depth psychoanalysis to spot such obviously abnormal psychology. Anybody who has ever taken an intro level psych course in college would spot your particular malfunction. You stated in no uncertain language that you would exact retribution against someone for harming your dog. You also stated that someone would have to allow your animal to physically attack them in order for you not to bloody them for defending themselves. You're clearly at least mildly psychotic.

Pointing out others who suffer the same disease doesn't make you any less sick.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

People talka bout pit bulls but you can ask any vet or other person inthe animal field and they will tell you a chow or chow mix is the most dangerous when it comes to attacks. USUALLY, when a child is attacked. It is after they have twisted the ears or "annoyed' the animal so much it snaps.. I have seen parents let their monsters kick,spit,bite and damn near drive a dog wild before and it not do anyrthing. THEN, when it does, the child is the victim.... I'm not saying dogs don't attack out of the blue because they do. but MOST times, they are pushed into it... If parents would keep a leash on their kids as much as they should. There would be less attacks... Just my opinion..


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> People talka bout pit bulls but you can ask any vet or other person inthe animal field and they will tell you a chow or chow mix is the most dangerous when it comes to attacks. USUALLY, when a child is attacked. It is after they have twisted the ears or "annoyed' the animal so much it snaps.. I have seen parents let their monsters kick,spit,bite and damn near drive a dog wild before and it not do anyrthing. THEN, when it does, the child is the victim.... I'm not saying dogs don't attack out of the blue because they do. but MOST times, they are pushed into it... If parents would keep a leash on their kids as much as they should. There would be less attacks... Just my opinion..


Chows tend to be very volatile. They are fearless and territorial. They are definitely among the most dangerous breeds. Pit bulls, however, are in a league of their own. They are responsible for over 60% of all fatalities and serious injuries resulting from dog attacks in this country despite only representing about 6% of the general dog population. Other dogs may bite, but pit bulls attack. Pit bulls are much, much more likely to kill or do serious damage to those they attack than any other breed.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> It doesn't take anything even resembling an in-depth psychoanalysis to spot such obviously abnormal psychology. Anybody who has ever taken an intro level psych course in college would spot your particular malfunction. You stated in no uncertain language that you would exact retribution against someone for harming your dog. You also stated that someone would have to allow your animal to physically attack them in order for you not to bloody them for defending themselves. You're clearly at least mildly psychotic.
> 
> Pointing out others who suffer the same disease doesn't make you any less sick.
> 
> Just sayin'.


So you're not qualified. Nuff said. Take a mirror. Look into it and contemplate the abnormality that causes you to insist that someone you know nothing about agree with you. Make some assumptions about that guy you are looking at and contemplate what he has in common with a psychotic.

My apologies to the rest of the forum participants. This thread really got derailed.

And btw. About 45 minutes from my house a shot a police dog (K9) who was attacking him. He was charged with attempted murder. Then the dog later died. He plead out off the murder charge. Maybe his lawyer should have used the "Webster" defense.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Chows tend to be very volatile. They are fearless and territorial. They are definitely among the most dangerous breeds. Pit bulls, however, are in a league of their own. They are responsible for over 60% of all fatalities and serious injuries resulting from dog attacks in this country despite only representing about 6% of the general dog population. Other dogs may bite, but pit bulls attack. Pit bulls are much, much more likely to kill or do serious damage to those they attack than any other breed.


I see what you are saying. Pit bulls do contribute to a lot of attacks even though they are a small portion of the total numbers.. We can equate that with people as well but when you do, you are considered a RACIS.... I meant to spell it that way..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No doubt this is a very sad situation that could have been avoided. If I was the Sheriff I would buy the farmer a new dog (out of the deputy's paycheck), put the deputies in some training classes and and make those fat son of a bitches lose some damn weight! Bunch of fat asses.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I know buying a dog wont replace the one killed. But pay for the man to get ANY dog he wants.. Out of the BEST bloodlined cow dog he can find.. It's not much but it IS a start!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

coldbluesteel said:


> So you're not qualified. Nuff said. Take a mirror. Look into it and contemplate the abnormality that causes you to insist that someone you know nothing about agree with you. Make some assumptions about that guy you are looking at and contemplate what he has in common with a psychotic.


Look, man, you promised violence against someone for defending themselves against a dog attack. That's abnormal. Say what ever you like.



coldbluesteel said:


> And btw. About 45 minutes from my house a shot a police dog (K9) who was attacking him. He was charged with attempted murder. Then the dog later died. He plead out off the murder charge. Maybe his lawyer should have used the "Webster" defense.


Are you talking abut the south Carolina case? The perp was charged with attempted murder of police officers, and unlawful killing of a police dog. There are reasons the attempted murder charges of the dog were reduced (and it wasn't because the defense pled to lesser charges). There is/was no precedent for this and any defense attorney would have made minced meat out of those charges. The prosecutors knew this. This is why these charges never made it to a judge or jury.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I usually agree with you. But from what the autopsy showed, he wasn't defending himself. He shot the dog in the back of the head as he was going away from him...


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Agreed. If it is determined the officer acted inappropriately, the man who's dog was killed should receive damages. 

I also agree that those officers looked incredibly unfit.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Unfit?? No, they were DISGUSTING FATBODIES!!!!!!!!! I'm sure a few of you know where that comes from.lol


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I usually agree with you. But from what the autopsy showed, he wasn't defending himself. He shot the dog in the back of the head as he was going away from him...


Like I said, if the physical evidence shows that the officer used deadly force when it was not appropriate, I agree. The officer should be fired and the Sherriff's office should be responsible for damages.

I just don't understand people who get so bent out of shape over the death of a dog, though. to the point that they threaten violence against other human beings. If this was a person, I could see the outrage. A dog died...that's very sad...but this wasn't someone's kid...it was an animal. We kill hundreds of animals every minute in this country. Animals aren't protected by the same rights that people are, and they shouldn't be. I think many of the problems we have with dogs (and other animals) is our tendency to anthropomorphize them and treat them like humans.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Unfit?? No, they were DISGUSTING FATBODIES!!!!!!!!! I'm sure a few of you know where that comes from.lol


Yeah. They were slugs. I was disgusted just looking at them. They all looked like Boss Hogg.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's all that cop spinach they eat. (Donuts)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Unfit?? No, they were DISGUSTING FATBODIES!!!!!!!!! I'm sure a few of you know where that comes from.lol


Hey Now!!! I resemble that remark...:shock:


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Look, man, you promised violence against someone for defending themselves against a dog attack. That's abnormal. Say what ever you like.
> 
> Are you talking abut the south Carolina case? The perp was charged with attempted murder of police officers, and unlawful killing of a police dog. There are reasons the attempted murder charges of the dog were reduced (and it wasn't because the defense pled to lesser charges). There is/was no precedent for this and any defense attorney would have made minced meat out of those charges. The prosecutors knew this. This is why these charges never made it to a judge or jury.


Nope. Wrong again. Wrong state.
Why is it so important that I agree with you? I posted a statement, you went on the attack. Why are you so angry? What damage has YOUR psyche undergone that this matter consumes you? You are not qualified to judge me. You are not qualified to pin lables on me. You know nothing about me but yet assume that you do. Your personal attacks come across as pretentious, but hey, once again that's just my opinion, which I am allowed to have.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Any person who has been around dogs should know that even thou we love and respect our dogs, they are not human.
If you touch a dogs broken leg, he will bite you. ( I know from experience)
Animals are simply unpredictable. Hell, people train bears, and lions and tigers. 
Remember the lady that had her face beaten to a pulp by that monkey?
And, No, im not defending the cop, I would be very upset to, Becouse, like Buc, I have a attack chiwahau, she usually very loudly and angrily "hauls ass to cover" while acting tough.
I trust her around my children, and family, but she is very skittish of strangers.
If she were backed into a corner, or surprised, I believe she would bite.


----------



## taoofme (May 4, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> I don't understand this mentality. I've owned dogs that I really, really liked...one particular Doberman comes to mind. In many ways that dog was a member of our family. However, if that dog had ever been shot by someone who felt like their life or safety was threatened, there's no way I would seek retribution. That makes absolutely no sense. People (even cops ) are more important than dogs. It's that simple.
> 
> In this particular case, I'm inclined to place a large portion of the blame on the dog's owner. He knew that a police officer was going to be visiting the property and apparently made no attempt to have his dog restrained, leashed, or otherwise contained when the officer arrived. Given the way that police are now trained to handle potential threats, the outcome was nearly predetermined.
> 
> ...


I'm a retired badge after fifteen years. As this quote says, if at all avoidable, don't invite the police on your property, for any reason. Do not partake in activities that would give them cause to visit you unannounced and uninvited.

And restrain your dogs. I believe in personal liberty, but in a world filled with cowardly people and cowardly cops looking for a reason to put a notch in their holster, it's best to keep rover safe by leashing him.


----------

